# Elipsen und Polygone



## dergrüne (26. Jan 2008)

Servus,

gibt es in Java3D eine Möglichkeit eine 3D-Elipse zu erstellen. Sprich eine Sphere mit zwei Radien.
Und ist es möglich in Java3D 2D Polygone selber zu machen, brauche z.B. des öffteren ein 2D Dreieck und will das nicht immer mit LineArrays machen müssen.

Wäre Dankbar für Antworten.

mfg


----------



## Marco13 (27. Jan 2008)

Ein Ellipsiod (es geht ja um 3D) ist so gesehen nichts anderes als eine (Einheits)kugel, die in X-, Y- und Z-Richtung unterschiedlich skaliert ist.  Was du mit dem Dreieck und dem LineArray meintest ... ... öhm  ???:L ...


----------



## Guest (27. Jan 2008)

Danke für die Antwort,

aber wie skaliere ich in Java3D eine Einheitskugel in die gewünschte x, y oder z Richtung.

new Sphere() bietet mir da nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit, oder übersehe ich da was.

Und das mit dem Dreieck war ja nur ein Beispiel, ich wüsste gerne ob es etwas in Java3D gibt wo ich z.B. X Punkte 

angeben kann und die Fläche dazwischen wird mit autom. aus gefüllt. Also ich geben bsp. die 3 Eckpunkte eines Dreiecks 

an und die 2D Fläche dazwischen wird mir autom. ausgefüllt. Aber ich bezweifele das es sowas gibt.

mfg


----------



## dergrüne (27. Jan 2008)

Oben das war ich, war scheinbar nicht eingeloggt.

Es hat sich erledigt. Ich kann ja eine TransformGroup um meine Sphere Spannen und dann mit Transform3D setScale arbeiten. Damit müsste es klappen.

Und zu meinem Dreieck Problem habe ich gerade gelesen, dass es scheinbar neben LineArrays auch TriangleArrays gibt, was mein Problem löst.

Trotzdem Danke.

Schönen Sonntag noch
Der Grüne


----------

